# Sonne, Mond & Wolken 2015



## mitch (5. Jan. 2015)

Der erste schöne Tag im neuen Jahr für diese Art von Bildern 

    

  


und Vollmond ist übrigens heute auch noch


----------



## Joachim (5. Jan. 2015)

Der Mond sah bei uns heut früh auch toll aus - richtig groß und tief stehend.


----------



## jolantha (6. Jan. 2015)

Joachim,
bin grade aufgestanden und hab schnell mal rausgeschaut, bei uns ist der Mond schon wech !! 

@ Mitch, wunderschöne Bilder


----------



## mitch (5. Feb. 2015)

kalt war es, aber diesmal hab ich ihn erwischt


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Mitch!
Der Bau rechts neben den Mond, ist es ein Schloss? 
Perfektes Foto!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## mitch (5. Feb. 2015)

Hi Ron,





das ist die Plassenburg ==>  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plassenburg


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Feb. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Mitch!
> Der Bau rechts neben den Mond, ist es ein Schloss?
> Perfektes Foto!
> 
> Gruß Ron!


Ich hätte da eher Spass dran, wenn der Mond genau über /auf den Türmchen stehen würde.


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2015)

Wow Mitch!
 Du lebst ja neben deutschen Kulturgut, ich finde gerade die deutsche Geschichte von Otto den ersten bis zum Hanse Untergang  so unglaublich toll.
Damit Deutschland für eine Einigung fast 800 Jahre gebraucht hat, ist schon spektakulär.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## mitch (5. Feb. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eher Spass dran, wenn der Mond genau über /auf den Türmchen stehen würde



meinst du so ?

 

oder eher etwas gespenstischer


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2015)

Ja


----------



## PeterW (6. Feb. 2015)

Hi Mitch,

die Bilder sind ja mal richtig geil.like

Was für eine Kamera benutzt du??

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mitch (6. Feb. 2015)

hi Peter,

inzwischen nutze ich ne Nikon d7100


----------



## Uwe.SH (9. Feb. 2015)

Hallo

Das Bild entstand letzte Woche, im Dreiländereck Tunesien, Algerien, Libyen.

LG Uwe


----------



## Uwe.SH (13. Feb. 2015)

Hallo

Bald scheint bei uns, auch wieder die Sonne. 

LG Uwe


----------



## mitch (13. Feb. 2015)

oh ja  , Sonne, Sand und Meer ...


----------



## gertrude (7. März 2015)

Uwe.SH schrieb:


> Das Bild entstand letzte Woche, im Dreiländereck Tunesien, Algerien, Libyen.


tolle Bilder das zweite gefällt mir sehr,


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

na da wird's mal wieder Zeit für ein paar neue Bilder

    

der Staub kommt vom Feld eggen


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2015)

Gerade eben bin ich erstmal raus gestürzt, um Fotos zu machen.

Es war richtig gespenstisch.

Ich stand im strahlenden Sonnenschein und links war wolkenfreier, sonniger blauer Himmel 
und nach rechts zog eine tiefdunkle Wand, aus der es 2 x blitzte. 

Leider habe ich die Sonnenseite nicht farbig abgebildet bekommen. 
Aber alles was da weiss ist, müsst Ihr Euch als sonnigen Himmel vorstellen....
...mir fehlen da vermutlich geeignete Filter: 

            

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (26. Mai 2015)

Gestern abend war ein "gespenstisches" Zwielicht. 

Nach Osten hin war der Himmel tiefdunkel mt dichten, bedrohlich wirkenden Wolken, Teile der Hofplatte lagen in 
gleißendem Abendsonnenlicht und nach Westen war strahlend blauer Himmel. 

Leider nur eIn wenig konnte ich diese fast "unnatürlich" anmutenden Farben und Unterschiede im Foto festhalten:
(die bilder sind alle innerhalb von "Sekunden" nacheinander wegfotografiert)

Himmel von Ost bis Südost: 
          

Himmel im Westen:


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Mai 2015)

... hier sah es sehr ähnlich aus, kann leider gerade keine Bilder hochladen,
erst ab dem WE wieder


----------



## Saero (16. Juni 2015)

Wow tolle Bilder! Besonders die ersten 3 vom Sonnenaufgang und das letzte mit dem Mond... traumhaft schön!


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2015)

.......verschmiert?


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2015)

und noch ein Sommer Vollmond zum lauen Lüftchen


----------



## Patrick K (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo mitch 

deine Fotos sind echt der Hammer  , den Mond werd ich meinem Sohnemann ausdrucken , wenn ich darf

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2015)

immer zu, am woe bring ich dir die original Bilder mit.


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo Mitch,
super Foto . Da komme ich auf keinen Fall heran. 
Ganz unabhängig von Dir habe ich heute dasselbe (vermutlich zeitgleich) versucht. Gegenüber meinem ersten Versuch vor ein paar Jahren bin ich positiv über mich überrascht. Allerdings: selbst wenn ich noch die Farbkanten beseitige, fehlt da einiges an Schärfe (und vermutlich Auflösung).
Meine Aufnahmeparameter waren 300 mm Brennweite (450 mm KB-äquivalent); 5,6er Blende (die kleinste mögliche); 1/300 s Belichtungszeit (im manuellen Modus, "M"); manueller Fokus (warum auch immer, der Mond war bei "unendlich" nicht scharf ) und Stativ. Bei einem alten 10 MPixel CCD kam das Photo heraus. Allein eine Kompaktkamera wie die Nikon Coolpix P900 ist meinem System überlegen - und genau darum hab' ich es eingestellt. Traut Euch!


----------



## mitch (1. Juli 2015)

Danke Patrick & Rolf,

mit deinem Bild musst du dich aber auch ned hinter dem Ofen verstecken  ich find`s gut

hier mal die Daten: 30.06.2015 20:46
Nikon 7100 und mit DxO noch etwas aufgehübscht 
dann mit meinem "Bildwandler" optimal verkleinert ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/497075/

Modus M
Autofokus
ISO 400
Blende 10
Zeit 1/250 s
Brennweite 300 mm

da es um die Zeit noch recht hell war ist es nicht leicht die "Helle Scheibe" scharf + einigermaßen  gut auf den chip zu bringen, 1 von 16

   da ist der Himmel/Kiefer zwar etwas heller, der Mond aber leider auch


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2015)

heute gab es nach der Tropenhitze etwas Blitz & Donner

           

Ausbeute: 6 von 237


----------



## siegbert (6. Juli 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Der erste schöne Tag im neuen Jahr für diese Art von Bildern
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 140928 Anhang anzeigen 140929
> 
> ...




schöne bilder, sehr stimmungsvoll..


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2015)

eigentlich nur Wetterleuchten, bizzi Regen


       

dafür war die Ausbeute heute besser: 4 von 120

das nächste Gewitter ist schon im Anflug http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=de


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2015)

beim 2. Gewitter war die Ausbeute schon besser 10 von 87, hier hatte ich die Belichtungszeit so auf 20 - 30 Sek. gestellt


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2015)

Ihr macht einen ja ganz nervös mit euren tollen Mond- und Blitzfotos.
Hier jetzt mein bisher einziger (und wahrscheinlich auch letzter) Versuch, den Mond zu fotografieren. Leider nur 'Halbmond'.
 

petra


----------



## Dieter_B (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Petra, nicht aufgeben.
Hab genau so angefangen.
Stell deine Kamera mal auf Spotmessung, dann wird`s besser.
Schau hier:


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2015)

Heute war die Natur wieder als Künstler unterwegs 
      

LG René


----------



## mitch (19. Juli 2015)

Hi René,

klasse Wellen oder doch eher Berge & Täler


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2015)

Ich dacht an eine leicht stürmige See mit vielen Schaumkronen 

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juli 2015)

Gruss  vom MC Stein am Kocher  Treffen  Patrick


----------



## Tanny (26. Juli 2015)

Heute gegen Abend hat jemand den Himmel mit ganz zarter Patellfarbe "angetüncht"


----------



## Ls650tine (29. Juli 2015)

Ich versuche ja immer noch hinter das Geheimnis der Fotografie zu kommen 
Manchmal sieht es dann so aus.. und machmal so 
Mond von heute Abend


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2015)

Na da habsch doch schon drauf gewartet,  so nett voll wie der Mond sich gestern Abend zeigte. Sieht gut aus das erste,  ich hab aber überhaupt keine Ahnung von Fotografie. Würde jedoch vermuten das du verwackelt hast oder die Belichtungszeit nicht passt. 

LG René


----------



## Dieter_B (30. Juli 2015)

Das ist ein Belichtungsproblem, entweder nicht auf den Mond gemessen oder die Belichtung wurde nicht gespeichert nachdem der Bildausschnitt verändert wurde.
Solche Aufnahmen mache ich mit Spotmessung auf den Mond.


----------



## Patrick K (30. Juli 2015)

Dieter_B schrieb:


> auf den Mond.



Ähmmm nur mal ne Frage , kannst du mich nächstes mal mitnehmen, ich helf dir auch messen

salve Patrick


----------



## Dieter_B (30. Juli 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ähmmm nur mal ne Frage , kannst du mich nächstes mal mitnehmen, ich helf dir auch messen
> 
> salve Patrick


Gerne, fliege wieder zum nächsten Vollmond los, kannst gerne mitkommen.
PS: hälfte Treibstoff auf deine Rechnung


----------



## mitch (7. Aug. 2015)

auch wenn mal wieder Teichumbau angesagt ist, geht die Sonne trotzdem unter und der Hund muss ja auch mal vor die Tür


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2015)

Boah Mitch,

was für tolle Bilder


----------



## mitch (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

ja das ist die schöne Seite dieser Wetterlage - ich hab nur noch auf den Auslöser gedrückt

heute konnte man solche Wolken sehen - da ist es dann gleich etwas kühler (32°C)
 

das ist die nicht so schöne Seite dieser Wetterlage:
 
alles ist kurz vor dem Vertrocknen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (9. Aug. 2015)

Mitch wie immer Klasse Fotos.


----------



## ina1912 (10. Aug. 2015)

Und so sah es diese Woche in der Feldberger Seenlandschaft aus, an der Grenze Brandenburgs zu Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Der Himmel konnte sich nicht entscheiden, welche Art von Wolken,  da gabs von allem ein bißchen:
  
Lg ina


----------



## Patrick K (11. Aug. 2015)

Aussicht vom Königsstuhl/Heidelberg
 
Salve Patrick


----------



## mitch (13. Aug. 2015)

hier sind ein paar Bilder für alle die bewölkten Himmel hatten

  

Sternschnuppe ?
  

Sternschnuppen
    

Fliegerschnuppe
 

und der dazugehörige SU


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2015)

Ach so ein paar Wolken wie letzte Nacht sind viel schöner als so hässliche Glühspuren von Schmutz, wenn nur dabei endlich mal wieder Regen fallen würde 
Ansonsten schicke Bilder, Angeber 

LG René


----------



## mitch (29. Aug. 2015)

trotz Teichumbau muss auch noch Zeit sein für ein paar schöne Bilder  (der Hund muss ja auch mal vor die Tür)

und gleich voll erwischt:
 

und das gab es kostenlos dazu:


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2015)

Bilder vom Sonntag:
        
Dazu gab es schöne Blitze und Donner, nur leider haben die Barnimer allen Regen behalten 

LG René


----------



## ina1912 (31. Aug. 2015)

Wenns Dich tröstet, Havelland liegt auch noch pupstrocken....
wir rechnen morgen um 18 Uhr mit Regen satt
lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Sep. 2015)

gestern Abend, ca. 21 Uhr..... über unserem Garten aufgehend
 

Hatte doch wahrhaftig diese 'orangerote Farbe'.... andernorts auch 'blood moon' genannt.


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2015)

was für ein tolles Bild!!!!!


----------



## Sascha696 (1. Sep. 2015)

wow


----------



## Tanny (2. Sep. 2015)

Heute hatten wir in der Sitzecke einen gigantischen Ausblick auf den Abendhimmel:


----------



## Digicat (3. Sep. 2015)

Servus

Schöne Bilder

Heute morgen 

  

"Der Himmel brennt" kommt am Bild garnet so rüber.

Aber jetzt merkt man schon das die Nächte wieder länger werden.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Sep. 2015)

moin Helmut,
abends schon deutlich früher wieder dunkel... um 20.30 Uhr fast ganz dunkel :-(
Morgens deutlich später heller, richtig kalt schon morgens und nass.....
hoffen wir mal auf einen schönen Spätsommer.

was vergessen.... am *27.09.2015* haben wir den sog. *'Supermond',*
schaut mal bei 'galileo' rein, da gibt es die entsprechende Erklärung.
Also für alle, die 'kamera-affin' sind, Linsen putzen, Stativ klar machen
und sich einen guten Platz aussuchen..... ich weiß schon, wo ich mich
auf die Lauer packen werde


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
bei Dir kann man jederzeit was lernen . Ich habe mich auch an einer Gegenlicht-Aufnahme versucht, allerdings etwas früher. Die Sonne stand tief und schaute durch die Wolken - was für ein Licht, und was für eine Abendstimmung.


----------



## Dieter_B (7. Sep. 2015)

Sowas hab ich auch mal versucht.


----------



## mitch (7. Sep. 2015)

ja, die Gegenlichtbilder haben was  für sich


und nun es geht schnell auf den Herbst zu -


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Mitch,
das gefällt mir ! Einmal einen guten Moment abgepasst bei der teilweisen Abschattung durch den Baum (klasse Sonnenstrahlen), mit dem Weg und der besser beleuchteten Bank im Vordergrund ein sehr schönes, romantisches Motiv.
Das zweite Bild hat auch was für sich, der Abendnebel nimmt gerade Konturen an, und das Licht ist noch gerade so ausreichend.
Die Schönheit seiner Umgebung sehen zu lernen ist schon schwer, diese mit einer Kamera einzufangen noch viel schwerer.


----------



## Tanny (8. Sep. 2015)

das zweite Foto könnte ein Gemälde sein.....


----------



## mitch (8. Sep. 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> der Abendnebel nimmt gerade Konturen


Hallo Rolf,  
leider muss ich dich enttäuschen - es war morgens kurz nach 8:00 (beide Bilder), wenn ich kinpsen gehe nehme ich den Hund mit, oder war es umgekehrt  auch egal 
Ja, leider schauen die wenigsten genauer hin, oder sehen es auch einfach nur nicht.




Tanny schrieb:


> das zweite Foto könnte ein Gemälde sein.....


das hab ich mir später beim Sichten der Bilder auch gedacht - hat a wengerla was von einem W. Turner (genialer Maler)


----------



## Patrick K (9. Sep. 2015)

Hallo 
Heute gegen 19 Uhr in Richtung Pfälzerwald......

  
  
  
salve Patrick


----------



## ina1912 (13. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Hier gab es dieser Tage ein paar schöne Farbspiele am Himmel.
lg ina


----------



## mitch (13. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Ina,

da brennt ja der Himmel, klasse Bilder


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
so war es am Samstag:


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2015)

Servus Mitch

Könnte auch irgendwo in Afrika, bei einer Safari sein ...
Ganz großes Kino 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
schön das euch das Bild gefällt 

Die Eiche an der ich jeden Tag mit dem Wuff beim Gassi gehen vorbeikomme hat schon was.

morgens so: 



tagsüber: 



abends: 

 

 .... aber die kennt ihr ja schon 

der Baum ist halt ein "never ending" Motiv


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> ... aber die kennt ihr ja schon


Deswegen sind sie trotzdem immer wieder schöööönnnnn


----------



## Tanny (20. Sep. 2015)

Heute war der Himmel rund um den Hof gegen Abend ein sehr abwechslungsreiches, farbenprächtiges Schauspiel:


----------



## Patrick K (20. Sep. 2015)

Hallo ,
bei uns zog gegen 18 Uhr auch was drüber , zumindest das meiste. Ich denke am Rhein ist wieder rund gegangen, war ja schön anzuschauen ,ich wartete nur das sich ein Rüssel bildet.........
(zum Glück hab ich mein A-K-Teich im Frühjahr gebaut, armer Andreas)

  
  
  
  
  
  
die Sonne hat dann aber wieder durch geblinselt, nochmal Glück gehabt....
salve Patrick


----------



## Tanny (25. Sep. 2015)

Heute habe ich versucht, den Mond zu fotografieren.
Leider hat meine Kamera das gigantische Farbenspiel zwischen den Wolken
nicht mit erfasst - es war einfach Wahnsinn!

Alles, was zwischen den Wolken auf den Fotos weisslich ist, schimmerte und leuchtete in
zig verschiedenen Rot- und Rosastönen.....


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Tanny,
das ist super erfasst, für mehr benötigt es schon ein wenig Mehraufwand an Technik! 
Das wäre ein gutes Stativ, eine höhere Brennweite, kleine Blende, und die Möglichkeit einer "Vorauslösung" (die hilft bei dunklen Aufnahmen sehr).
Um somit solche perfekten Fotos zu schiessen, bedarf es entsprechender Investition. Mein Avatar hat das nicht freiwillig zugelassen, und ich war ihm sehr dankbar dafür, dass er ein gewisses Phlegma in seiner Mittagspause gezeigt hat.


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Sep. 2015)

moin Kirstin,
habe ich gestern Abend spät hier auch beobachten können.....
fand es auch klasse. Dran denken, Sonntagabend sollen wir den 'Supermond' kriegen.
Vll. kannst Du Dir ja noch ein Stativ leihen oder selber 'basteln',
der Supermond kommt nämlich nur alle 30 Jahre....
http://www.galileo.tv/earth-nature/am-27-september-kommt-er-der-supermond/


----------



## Tanny (26. Sep. 2015)

also ein Stativ habe ich 
(bin nur immer zu faul, es raus zu holen und die Kamera rauf zu schrauben "schäm" )

Werde ich aber dann morgen Abend mal machen

...aber besondere Technik - das überfordert mich und meine Kamera fürchte ich 

Ich habe ja einfach nur die Canon Powershot, die absolut alles, alles selbst macht.

Ich muss nur auf s Motiv halten und abdrücken - also idiotensicher - genau das Richtige für mich 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

ned vergessen 

*Super-Blutmond  * http://eclipse.astronomie.info/2015-09-28/​


----------



## Patrick K (27. Sep. 2015)

Wir hatten heute richtig schönes Wetter.......
  
Salve Patrick


----------



## mitch (28. Sep. 2015)

noch ist er rot  - raus aus den Federn


----------



## Tanny (28. Sep. 2015)

Mitch, das sind ja phantastische Bilder 

....ich habs natürlich verschlafen 

....was aber nicht sooo schlimm war, weil Ina mir heute morgen sagte (sie ist extra aufgestanden), 
dass sich das nicht gelohnt hatte, weil da lauter Wolken waren.......

wie gut, dass ich durchgeschlafen habe 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (28. Sep. 2015)

Bei uns war super Sicht , bin aber leider um 3 abgekackt....
Mist
salve Schlafmütze Patrick


----------



## koile (28. Sep. 2015)

Und ich habe mit meinem Stativ gekämpft,  aber einige Säufer Sonnen habe ich doch eingefangen.


----------



## koile (28. Sep. 2015)

Und noch drei Bearbeitete.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2015)

... hier hat es auch nur ganz kurz geklappt,
einige wenige Minuten, dann war's ein dichter Wolkenvorhang


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (30. Sep. 2015)

Ohne Stativ hab ich es nicht so toll hingekriegt - aber das frühe Aufstehen hat sich trotzdem gelohnt.


----------



## mitch (30. Sep. 2015)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> aber das frühe Aufstehen hat sich trotzdem gelohnt


ja, dem kann ich nur zustimmen   das war schon ein Erlebnis


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Okt. 2015)

Na, dann warten wir mal bis 2033... . Bis dahin gibt es auch noch schöne Aufnahmen, so wie vorgestern.


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2015)

Ja von vorgestern habe ich auch noch eins 
  
Batman flog gerade vorbei


----------



## HannesDerZweite (2. Okt. 2015)

Heute Abend


----------



## mani2 (2. Okt. 2015)

Wow ,schöner Sonnenuntergang 
Zwei MoFi Nachzügler hätte ich noch,aufgenommen mit Weitwinkel und 2200 mm Brennweite durchs Teleskop.

 

 

Und ein Sonnenuntergang mit grünen Strahl von heute,Brennweite 800 mm und raus vergrößert.


----------



## mitch (2. Okt. 2015)

Vorsicht "Fallmond"


----------



## mitch (2. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

zur Zeit könnte man jeden Abend tausende von Bildern machen, und keins wäre gleich


----------



## mani2 (2. Okt. 2015)

In der Tat,eine tolle Wetterlage


----------



## DbSam (3. Okt. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Vorsicht "Fallmond"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 154512




Aha, ertappt: Westantenne auf dem Dach... 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ls650tine (3. Okt. 2015)

Gestern Abend, aus dem Auto mit Handy, es war gigantisch...


----------



## mani2 (3. Okt. 2015)

Was für ein Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Patrick K (13. Okt. 2015)

Gestern Kurztrip nach Lothringen, in Verdun gab es einen schönen Sonnenuntergang.....

 

 

salve Patrick


----------



## Tanny (27. Okt. 2015)

Heute hatten wir einen traumhaft klaren, sonnigen, wenn auch kalten Tag 
und ich habe keine 1,5 Stunden auseinander zunächst durch mein 
Arbeitszimmerfenster für einige Minuten den Sonnenuntergang im Westen durch die Ahornzweige 
bewundert:

          

und dann im Osten als ich vom Pferde füttern kam durch die hohen Bäume am Knick den Mondaufgang
(dafür bin ich dann extra noch mal rein gelaufen, um die Kamera zu holen  )

             

....und auf dem Rückweg ins Haus dann nochmal  Die Bank, den Mini und die Fichten in einer Mischung 
aus Mondlicht und Wandbeleuchtung 
(hier sind die Farben leider nicht so schön rüber gekommen - es sah aus, wie von einem anderen Stern  )


----------



## Tanny (10. Dez. 2015)

Vor einigen Tagen hatten wir nach langer Regen- und Nebelphase mal wieder 
einen tollen Sonnenaufgang:


----------



## mitch (29. Dez. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Nebelphase


die hab ich heute morgen auch mal erwischt

 

und auch mal in Farbe


----------



## Digicat (29. Dez. 2015)

Servus

Sonnenaufgang am Stefanitag
  
Hier in groß


Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

